# soap client ohne WSDL



## 0knowledge (4. Mrz 2010)

Ich suche eine einfache Möglichkeit einen (in php geschriebenen) SOAP Service mit einem Java Programm zu nutzen (Tutorial/ Code Schnipsel). Ich habe nach entsprechenden Anleitungen mit Axis gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden(nur mit WDSL). Ist ein anderes Framework besser für eigenständige Programme geeignet?

Zur Info schicke ich mal meinen php Testserver mit:
	
	
	
	





```
<?php
function  addiere($sum1, $sum2) {
    return $sum1 + $sum2;
}

$server = new SoapServer(NULL, array('uri' => "http://10.55.34.14/test/"));                
$server->addFunction('addiere');            
$server->handle();                     
?>
```


----------



## Gast2 (5. Mrz 2010)

Wie willst du ohne WSDL den Service ansprechen?

WSDL definiert ja das Interface, sprich wie dein XML Dokument (SOAP Nachricht) aussehen muss. 

Wenn du keine WSDL hast musst du das Interface genau kennen. Wenn das so ist - einfach das valide XML Dokument das dem Interface entspricht per POST oder GET and den Server werfen und die Antwort auswerten


----------



## 0knowledge (5. Mrz 2010)

Das XML Dokument von Hand zu verschicken ist natürlich ein Möglichkeit. Ich hab allerings gehofft das es eine Komponete gibt die den SOAP Aufruf für mich kapselt (also das ein und auspacken übernimmt) wenn ich die entsprechenden Funktionsparameter angebe.


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mrz 2010)

0knowledge hat gesagt.:


> Komponete gibt die den SOAP Aufruf für mich kapselt



WSDL? 

Woher soll der Client denn wissen welche Struktur die Nachrichten haben (müssen)?


----------

